# Annie Moods



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey guys!! 

Thanks for the wishes for safe travels back to school, (annie hated being in the tupperware container LOL) but we made it back and are all settled into our first apartment with my boyfriend. She has NEVER seemed so energetic. it was just her and i back at home and she was across the room and most of the time i honestly wasn’t there. i have much more free time now and she is going crazy! she is in our living room and being that it’s a one bedroom, we’re often eating next to her and spending a lot of time with her by our side. she is constantly singing/chattering and has her little cheek feathers perked up and fluffy. is this finally her coming around to me? is this a good sign? i brought her out yesterday and she cuddled with me in her blanky in my lap. she let me give her scrithes and nibbles on my finger. this is so out of the ordinary that i’m a little throw off but she’s being so cute and so sweet, this is all good right?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

This is all excellent progress. It sounds like Annie has bonded with you and definitely sees you as her flock. Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is definitely EXCELLENT progress.
Annie looks adorable in the pictures. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What cute photos! She's adorable, so glad she's settling in well


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

She is still having a hard time actually coming out of her cage, is there something i should be doing in regards to my hands or is she still just taming through bond and such?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lots of budgies don't like to leave their "safe place" which is their cage. She should not be forced to come out of the cage. 
Try putting a perch on the outside of the cage, maybe set up a playground area for her outside her cage and let her decide to come out on her own. Putting a favorite toy and treat on the play area will help. *


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lots of budgies don't like to leave their "safe place" which is their cage. She should not be forced to come out of the cage.
> Try putting a perch on the outside of the cage, maybe set up a playground area for her outside her cage and let her decide to come out on her own. Putting a favorite toy and treat on the play area will help. *


I can't find a treat she likes!! I feel like i'm going crazy. she doesn't like pellet, fruit, or veggies. she likes junky seed. she's such a creature of habit (literally)


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Have you tried millet? Most budgies love it. However, millet is very fatty so should only be fed as a treat every now and then.

Try sitting by Annie's cage with the cage door open (in a supervised, bird safe room) and talking to her. Encourage her with a bit of millet and see how she goes. Other than that, it's just a matter of giving her time. Keep opening her cage regularly, and encouraging her and after awhile she should decide to venture out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

My two will come out of their cage... just to sit on top of it for hours and occasionally make laps around the room even though they have other options :001_rolleyes:
You've been given great advice for making them comfortable, it took a while for my guys to be comfortable coming out often


----------



## noraa92 (Aug 16, 2018)

baileycrow26 said:


> I can't find a treat she likes!! I feel like i'm going crazy. she doesn't like pellet, fruit, or veggies. she likes junky seed. she's such a creature of habit (literally)


My budgies were the same. I think they are really reluctant to try new foods.

I mixed pellets into their seed bowl and they wouldn't touch the pellets. After a few weeks of mixing pellets in with seeds, I filled the bowl up with pellets only and the same day I saw them eating the pellets. Now seeds are a "treat" which I offer them by hand feeding only.

Just recently they have started eating parsley after having put it in their cage for weeks. Now when I put parsley in the cage its usually destroyed within a few hours. Hoping I can get them onto broccoli, celery and cos lettuce.

As others have suggested millet is a good treat option, mine ate it straight away.


----------

